# Reality Tv Shows



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I don't know about you guys but I'm getting pretty tired of all these reality tv shows out there and fox who wants to marry a prince, a lawyer etc...But FOOD network Canada has a really good show based on all this reality stuff out there. looks real interesting. It's called "Cooking School Stories". Just a heads up in case anybody hasn't seen the previews. Mondays at 10 pm est. on FOODTV Canada. Enjoy :bounce:


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

84rhonda--- 
I couldn't agree more, in the begining the reality shows did well because no one new quite what to expect for the most part the people and personality types were "real"... then you get temptatoin island... etc. It's no wonder some people think of Americans (or young people in general for that matter) as irresponcible, unintelligent, thoughtless, ruthless, sex-crazed, people with no care for the future... maybe if people took more time to project an image of what MOST of us really are instead of running around on t.v. half naked trying to break up a relationship...or trying to marry someone just because they have a certain amount of money or a certain title (no wonder the divorce rate is soo high, no one takes it seriuosly) maybe, just maybe they wouldn't have to complain about there being a stigma against them. just some random thoughts about this topic... ---april---


----------

